# Anti-cancer nutrition? RAI failure options??



## Zheni (May 8, 2013)

I am looking into cancer suppressing nutrition. My endo and surgeon both said there was nothing special to do - other than live an active, healthy life - to prevent recurrence. They scheduled RAI and that's it.

So I wandered over to the Taussig Cancer Center at Cleveland Clinic and found all sorts of resources for nutrition and cancer, and scheduled a meeting with a nutritional therapist.

If any of you know of the Block Center and Dr. Block's _Life over Cancer_, it focuses on making the immune system stronger and other chemical ways to fight cancer and recurrence through nutrition, among other things.

I wonder why thyroid cancer gets no respect? Not everyone presents with Stage 1, very curable early thyroid cancer. Yet, we still aren't treated like other cancer patients.

Any one else working on specific anti-cancer nutrition?

Block Center: http://www.blockmd.com/


----------



## Zheni (May 8, 2013)

Since posting above, I was very happy to find the book "Anti Cancer: A New Way of Life" which has clear, scientific explanations supporting a multi-pronged approach to suppressing cancer after necessary medical efforts like surgery and RAI, etc.

Nutrition with cancer-fighting foods, mental/spritual healing, and exercise are things that WE can do and can take charge of. Combine this with Dr. Keith Block's "Life Over Cancer" for a 1-2 punch!

Also, these same books were recommended to my by the cancer nutritionist at Cleveland Clinic.

http://www.amazon.com/Anticancer-New-Way-Life-Edition/dp/0670021644

http://www.amazon.com/books/dp/0553801147


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I'm very interested in this too.


----------

